# How to prepare your goats for breeding?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

This will be my second year breeding goats. Last year I bred 3 Does, and had 1 set of triplets and 2 sets of twins. I will be breeding 5 Does this year and would love to hear how y'all prepare your goats for breeding.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I usually start giving more feed about a month before and make sure everyone is a nice weight. I also give a dose of Replamin at the same time and trim hooves this is what I do for both does and bucks. It’s not much but I do a lot of maintenance prevention stuff lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Prior to breeding here we make sure all goats are at a good healthy weight, gets BoSe (selenium shot) and a good hoof trim if needed..we normally do trims monthly any way with our sandy ground. We also make sure copper bolus is current.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Do y'all give CD&T before breeding or wait til month before kidding, or both?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Month before kidding for both CD&T and Bose


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh and copper bolus 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I make sure everyone is a good weight, I get fecals run on everyone to make sure worms or cocci are not a problem, make sure the goat isn't animic, look all of them over for anything I might of missed, trim hoovs, make sure their UTD on copper, monthly selenium, etc. That's pretty much it


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I check weights, bolus, this year I’m giving a shot of multi min at breeding and then again a mo th prior to kidding along with vaccines.
My first year trying out pen breeding a few does at a time, so I’m kind of excited about that 😂

anyone else use this?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I've used MM90 for the last 3 years before breeding. As wel as doing hooves, worming, making sure weight is up, and bumping feed a bit. 

I am not sure if I'm going to use it this year, I might not and see if their mineral system is truly supplementing everything. I haven't fully decided, but I should because we are breeding soon.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> I've used MM90 for the last 3 years before breeding. As wel as doing hooves, worming, making sure weight is up, and bumping feed a bit.
> 
> I am not sure if I'm going to use it this year, I might not and see if their mineral system is truly supplementing everything. I haven't fully decided, but I should because we are breeding soon.


Thanks so much for replying to this! ❤ @ksalvagno knew someone on here used it! Lol
I have a question on the dosage, if you don’t mind.
I know goats generally require more due to having a faster metabolism. What is a safe dosage per 100#’s? I just have my does their copper boluses, so they should be good. I’d like to give a shot of MM90 in November probably. Would you recommend not giving a bolus at that time since they’ll be getting copper in the shot?
Then a month prior to kidding, when I give the mm90 again along with the vaccination booster, would I be ok to give a bolus dose again, or withhold it again? 
sorry if that’s convoluted 😅


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I did 1cc/100#. About 21-30 days before breeding. Supposedly you have to use less and less each year but I have read of many big breeders using the same doe each year and having no issues. I never used it before kidding though so I can't advise there. I also did bolus at the same time. They are different forms of copper and the bolus is slow release. From what I saw, it says the MM90 has a life of about a month, again, I couldn't find sure info on that. But I never had issues bolusing and giving that.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I suppose if using the cattle dosage, we wouldn’t have to worry too much about over doing by bolusing as well.
My vet said everyone basically uses this instead of BoSe, so they just carry this. Which is why I want to give an additional shot closer to kidding… mostly for the selenium at that point. This last years kidding I had a cpl of does who had a 1/2 sized stillborn kid, and I’m hoping to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’ve never used the product but I know a lot of people in the Boer industry who use it have been OD on it and killing goats I just thought I would throw that out there as a warning 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Well that’s not reassuring at all. Lol
I guess I won’t double up the cattle dosage, but stick with the 1ml/100# to stay safe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Before breeding I just do hooves, worm if needed and their ONCE vaccine (pneumonia). Then they are parted into different pastures with different bucks and I try to be as hands off as I can.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

They mi


Boer Mama said:


> Well that’s not reassuring at all. Lol
> I guess I won’t double up the cattle dosage, but stick with the 1ml/100# to stay safe.


i don’t mean that mean but I would hate to not say anything then something bad happen 😬


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank everyone! 
Do I give copper and selenium a month, weeks or days before breeding?

I read to give probiotics the day before breeding because adding the buck can be stressful and upset their tummy. Any truth to this?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

One month before due date. You could give probiotics if you wanted to but I’ve never heard that 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> One month before due date. You could give probiotics if you wanted to but I’ve never heard that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

